# Rupes Bigfoot - opinions



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I am teasing myself in to purchasing a Rupes Bigfoot. 
However is it really worth all that money?

What are peoples opinions who have used one?


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

The famous subject appears again...

Personally I am still unsure. But others will be along shortly. It all depends what you plan to use it for. As In my opinion if you were to buy one you would also need the LHR75.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

craigblues said:


> The famous subject appears again...
> 
> Personally I am still unsure. But others will be along shortly. It all depends what you plan to use it for. As In my opinion if you were to buy one you would also need the LHR75.


Haha i know i did a little quick search but was against time.

It will be used for personal use and other peoples vehicles to varying both aircraft and cars. Im not a business so daily use is not the case, iv heard they are supposed to speed up the correction. I have my own DA which i plan to keep an have used a rotary on a large number of occasions. Ill see what the opinion say when they come haha


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

There are a few decent threads in the Studio section on here. Paul Dalton @ Miracle Detail has used it on a good few, and Russ @ Midlands Car Care is also a fan.

I had a go with one at Waxstock and was extremely impressed by the level of correction acheived, and also, the clarity of the finish after one set.

Due to the DA action, very little refining is required. Other options are the Festool ROTEX or the Flex forced rotation machine.

[email protected] has just put an excellent thread in the Studio on a black 911 GT3 using the Flex, and explains in a comment reply to me about the lack of buffer trails due to the DA action.

Personally, i think the forced rotation DA is a fantastic tool and although they are expensive, well worth it due to the time saved.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> There are a few decent threads in the Studio section on here. Paul Dalton @ Miracle Detail has used it on a good few, and Russ @ Midlands Car Care is also a fan.
> 
> I had a go with one at Waxstock and was extremely impressed by the level of correction acheived, and also, the clarity of the finish after one set.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that, when i get chance ill have a good search around and see the actual finishes, iv seen one of Paul daltons finish with a ferrari i believe and looked great, its seems a good tool theory wise imo.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

its just a DA with a bigger throw.

I didn't enjoy using it, nowhere near as smooth as people are making it out to be.

Get a rotary 

What I have used is a forced rotation DA and that is much better so if it's a DA you're set on look at the Flex VRG DA


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have heard that it eats pads unless you use the Rupes type and then they can soon be destroyed but the results are fantastic. Speak to Mirror Image?, the guy that does the Machine Polishing classes at Shinerama as he rates it highly


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> I have heard that it eats pads unless you use the Rupes type and then they can soon be destroyed but the results are fantastic. Speak to Mirror Image?, the guy that does the Machine Polishing classes at Shinerama as he rates it highly


^^ Mirror Finish Details buddy - Steve Hughes is your man :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> ^^ Mirror Finish Details buddy - Steve Hughes is your man :thumb:


Thats him :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I ha a go with one at waxstock


It felt really posh and expensive, and the higher the opm the more comfortable the machine was to use

However, the paintwork I was testing it on was perfect condition, and they didn't want to inflict any damage to show its capabilities, not sure why...

Couldn't believe how coarse the rupes finishing pad was either, it felt like a ball of fishing net


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

IMO it feels like plastic junk and not posh at all.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Not too long ago I went along to an open day; Lee @ Bespoke Car Care (which has sadly now closed.)

I am actually yet to discuss my thoughts and findings so might as well divulge a little now. Well it involved numerous machines, great crowd of people, chocolate and plenty energy drinks!!

I personally along with others test numerous different machines along side each other:
Rupes LHR21E
Rupes LHR15E
Flex VRG 3401
Festool Rotex 125

It was a great selection of machine put together by Gordon (Top Marks as always.) Well we/I set about trying them in order and at first I was unsure how the Rupes LHR21E was going to be to handle, was I going to have to fight with it or was it going to be smooth. Well it was surprisingly smooth considering the size, on first attempt extremely difficult to judge the edge due to the massive 21mm throw and was going over the taped area completely!

Then we slowly worked our way through the list of machines. I loved how the Rupes Bigfoot machine worked after one set. Admitedly we were working on an older volvo estate which had been well used lets say and a little unloved. So needed more than one set. (So I am yet to try all the Rupes Polishes and Pads.)

The Flex VRG 3401 was a cracking machine; looked great, quality seemed great and overall seemed like a winner. Along with the added forced rotation it was a great. Admittedly strange to hold at first but soon worked out my hold. It's an all-in-one machine, as you can do both pads and spot pads on the machine especially with the new Lake and Country backing plate system makes life easier.

The Festool Rotex 125 was small and neat, looked great. I imagined myself at home sanding down a door or something with it as you knew it would be great for getting into those areas you dread by hand. The same concept applied to the car, you knew it was going to do a good job. With the option to turn forced rotation off and on was a nice feature I felt. But after doing a set on the machine I didn't feel it was me really as I like have a handle (like a rotary) and the on and off switch seemed awkward which put my off a little. But did love the fact you got a Festool Stacking Box with it! 

I like the Rupes Bigfoot, if I was ever to purchase it would be the LHR15E but I feel you would also need the LHR75 with the Rupes spot pads to have a complete choice. Which doesn't come cheap as you are then looking at two machines. And on top of that you need a decent compressor for the LHR75, I would say at least 150Ltr and more preferably.

I had another go on a couple of machines at WaxStock too, and had a long chat with the guys on the Rupes stand. The one thing that also sways it slight is the warranty. Rupes = 1 year, Flex = 2 years and Festool = 3 years. To me this shows how much trust a company has in a machine sometimes, not always but if they are willing to back their machine it sways you a little.

This is why I think I have come to the conclusion my next purchase is a Flex VRG 3401 as there is a couple of good offers on at the moment which always helps. I will keep an eye on the Rupes price and kits and see how reviews and thoughts pan out over the next year or so.

Hope this helps a little, I have waffled on a tad I know but hey ho!

** All information above is my own personal opinion, everyone has their own.  All machines were only used on two sets and opinions are judged upon this. **


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

craigblues said:


> Not too long ago I went along to an open day; Lee @ Bespoke Car Care (which has sadly now closed.)
> 
> I am actually yet to discuss my thoughts and findings so might as well divulge a little now. Well it involved numerous machines, great crowd of people, chocolate and plenty energy drinks!!
> 
> ...


Thats a great review and include others things that may affect the purchase such as warranty ect. Thank you for that, i believe that will help others too.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I see the flex 3401 is a huge saving over the rupes also, i have seen the flex at $329.99


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The machine produces a much better finish than I expected, it is really very good. Even the 21 is smooth, BUT not when you start coming down the speeds a little. You also cant change the backing plate so it forces you to have at least one other machine. 

In short, great machine, great finish, but not suitable for your normal enthusiast IMO


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

stangalang said:


> The machine produces a much better finish than I expected, it is really very good. Even the 21 is smooth, BUT not when you start coming down the speeds a little. You also cant change the backing plate so it forces you to have at least one other machine.
> 
> In short, great machine, great finish, but not suitable for your normal enthusiast IMO


You love your Flex too much. :argie:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

craigblues said:


> You love your Flex too much. :argie:


Lol I don't deny it, but.......

Are you saying that a Bigfoot is the only machine you need? We both know it has it's limitations, but I was very impressed with what they have achieved with the 21, it is very impressive.

Did you buy yet Craig? Or still thinking?


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Lol I don't deny it, but.......
> 
> Are you saying that a Bigfoot is the only machine you need? We both know it has it's limitations, but I was very impressed with what they have achieved with the 21, it is very impressive.
> 
> Did you buy yet Craig? Or still thinking?


I will have to refer to my previous post. :thumb:



craigblues said:


> This is why I think I have come to the conclusion my next purchase is a Flex VRG 3401 as there is a couple of good offers on at the moment which always helps. I will keep an eye on the Rupes price and kits and see how reviews and thoughts pan out over the next year or so.


I wasn't saying you were wrong for loving your flex as I want to join the club, :wave:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

craigblues said:


> I will have to refer to my previous post. :thumb:
> 
> I wasn't saying you were wrong for loving your flex as I want to join the club, :wave:


Gotcha. So you still haven't bought? Mate you gotta commit. Speak to simon at wax attack and see if he will sort you out a deal for the machine and a backing plate :thumb: he is a nice guy


----------



## RaskyR1 (Jan 6, 2009)

I will first start by saying that I currently own 3 rotary polishers, 6 DA polishers (I know), and I also had the Flex 3401 for a little over a year before I sold it...not a fan, sorry. 

I originally tried the LHR21e briefly at SEMA last year and had a some more seat time with it at the NXTi class last September. Let just say I was very impressed with the correction and finishing ability of the machine and I have one on order. :thumb:

Some pics I took of it in action from the class. 


















This one was borrowed from Kevin Brown.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> IMO it feels like plastic junk and not posh at all.


Well its the only one with carbon looks and a very handy grip. I think your exaggerating.



stangalang said:


> The machine produces a much better finish than I expected, it is really very good. Even the 21 is smooth, BUT not when you start coming down the speeds a little. You also cant change the backing plate so it forces you to have at least one other machine.
> 
> In short, great machine, great finish, but not suitable for your normal enthusiast IMO


I am not so sure about the backing plate. I might be wrong though.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Comparison between a Flex and a rupes - http://www.detailparadise.com.au/showthread.php?8172-Rupes-LHR-21E-Big-Foot-VS-Flex-XC-3401-VRG


----------



## RaskyR1 (Jan 6, 2009)

TOGWT said:


> Comparison between a Flex and a rupes - http://www.detailparadise.com.au/showthread.php?8172-Rupes-LHR-21E-Big-Foot-VS-Flex-XC-3401-VRG


To offer a true comparison all variables need to be the same. (pads, polish, amount of product, pressure, arm speed, size of working area, amount of working time....)


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

RaskyR1 said:


> To offer a true comparison all variables need to be the same. (pads, polish, amount of product, pressure, arm speed, size of working area, amount of working time....)


This is true, depending on what you are testing for. For example, if seeing which machine can correct the best, you may have to use different pads to explore the limits, as in wool is no good on the Bigfoot, but is on the flex and that isn't the flex's fault. Etc etc. Not trying to argue, just a different view point on testing. In theory, I agree with you :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I have owned the Flex 3401 VRG and Festool Rotex 125 and, in my opinion, they are both superior machines to the much hyped Bigfoot. I actually prefer the older Rupes DA's to the newer machines. :thumb:

Both the Flex and Festool machines are long gone and my current machines include Flex PE14-2 150 :argie: and Rupes LH18EN rotaries and DAS 6 Pro for the odd occasion when a DA is required, ie glazing, polishing plastic panels or sticky paint. 

Just my 2p and hopefully helps with your decision making.

Alan W


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Alan W said:


> I have owned the Flex 3401 VRG and Festool Rotex 125 and, in my opinion, they are both superior machines to the much hyped Bigfoot. I actually prefer the older Rupes DA's to the newer machines. :thumb:
> 
> Both the Flex and Festool machines are long gone and my current machines include Flex PE14-2 150 :argie: and Rupes LH18EN rotaries and DAS 6 Pro for the odd occasion when a DA is required, ie glazing, polishing plastic panels or sticky paint.
> 
> ...


But do you have the Flex Hard Case for your PE14? 

Andy:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

amiller said:


> But do you have the Flex Hard Case for your PE14?
> 
> Andy:thumb:


I dont't actually Andy! :lol: £99 Is just too much for a large plastic box, even if it does say Flex on it. 

Alan W


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

I have the Flex and find it's a brilliant machine! I haven't bought the lake country backing plate mod yet.. But find 6.5" pads work the best!

I bought mine from Wax Attack! Simon was very very helpful. 

Flex all the way for me.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Havent even read all the replies but my Festool RAP150 rarely comes out now. 
If you want one pm me before you purchase anywhere.


----------



## RaskyR1 (Jan 6, 2009)

stangalang said:


> This is true, depending on what you are testing for. For example, if seeing which machine can correct the best, you may have to use different pads to explore the limits, as in wool is no good on the Bigfoot, but is on the flex and that isn't the flex's fault. Etc etc. Not trying to argue, just a different view point on testing. In theory, I agree with you :thumb:


Yeah, I get where you're coming from. It really is hard to compare two tools which work differently. If you were to use different pads and polishes on each machine then the technique probably shouldn't be the same either, as different pad types may excel when worked in a certain manner (MF pads) and who's to say the individual testing is as knowledgeable with one pad type vs. the other? Also, if one find a tool removes defects better than the other is it leaving the finish as refined too?

Way too many variables!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

RaskyR1 said:


> Yeah, I get where you're coming from. It really is hard to compare two tools which work differently. If you were to use different pads and polishes on each machine then the technique probably shouldn't be the same either, as different pad types may excel when worked in a certain manner (MF pads) and who's to say the individual testing is as knowledgeable with one pad type vs. the other? Also, if one find a tool removes defects better than the other is it leaving the finish as refined too?
> 
> Way too many variables!


This is exactly true. I ha e said in another thread, I have actually done the same pad and polish test before and the Bigfoot finished better IMO with the combo or two we tried. But as this was very heavy removal, in fact removing all marks it's difficult to say which corrected better as there was nothing left to view. But the Bigfoot definitely finished better in one step. I think the forced rotation created slight micro marring that the non forced didn't.


----------

